# Borderlands 2 Guide (Chest, Loot Midget, Quest Rewards)



## coderunknown (Oct 21, 2013)

*WARNING:* Contains major spoiler.

Contents:

1. Chest FAQ.
2. Chest Location (with farming route)
3. Hidden Chest screenshots.
4. Loot Midget FAQ.
5. Loot Midget Location (with farming route)
6. Quest Rewards.
7. NON-Quest Rewards.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 21, 2013)

Background info:

*Q:* What is Chest farming?
*A:* All of you know about boss farming i.e. repeated killing of a boss till he drops the desired loot. Chest farming is the repeated opening of a chest till you find some quality gear.

*Q:* Why is Chest farming necessary?
*A:* In B2, one can easily find loot upto blue rarity but purple (rare), pink (e-tech) and orange (legendary) are extremely rare. Boss farming is not recommended unless you hit PT3 as you’ll get XP that will level you up unnecessary and there is no guarantee if a boss will drop his gun in any less number of kills.
Secondly, the number of legendary shield and grenade mods is way too less compared to the number of guns. If you want a better shield, you’ll have to check vending machine or chests.
Lastly, relics mainly drop from badass enemies and that also at rare times. Chests have really high chance of containing relics along with eridium bars.

*Q:* What kind of chests are worth farming?
*A:* Red chest (referred simply as red), bandit truck chest (bandit), dahl red chest (dahl) and hyperion red chest (hyperion) are likely to contain blue rarity items and constantly give out purple or even legendary gear at times. Toilets, green dahl, silver chest, yellow hyperion weapon locker, etc contains mostly white to green rarity items and are not worth farming.

*Q:* When is a chest farmable?
*A:* Most chests in the game are well protected and require killing your way to reach them. This gives you lot of XP and is time consuming. Chest which are not protected or protected by weak enemies (like varkrids) that can be ignored and doesn’t take more than a couple of minutes are farmable.
Also, chest that contain higher level weaponry compared to your current gear are worth farming. Usually a 5 level difference is recommended in PT1 so as not to waste time farming for gear that is marginally better than your current ones.

*Red:* Red chest (silver chest are ignored)
*Dahl:* Dahl red chest (green dahl chest are ignored)
*Bandit:* Bandit trunk chest (toilets are ignored)
*Hyperion:* Hyperion red chest (yellow weapon locker are ignored)


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 21, 2013)

Locations:

Southern Shelf:



Spoiler



No of chest: 4 (red).
*Chest 1:* In a small room hidden by the lift that lowers you into the fight with Boom and Bewm. Use the lift switch to send the lift back up to gain access to this room.
*Chest 2:* On the way to Flynt’s ship there is a foot bridge with a bunch of bandits. The chest is on the right side ledge hidden by a metal plate.
*Chest 3:* Inside Flynt’s room, in plain sight.
*Chest 4 (farmable):* After Claptrap’s ship is anchored in the new position look towards the North-Western side for a sentry tower. The chest is on the deck of a shipwreck at the base of the sentry tower.
Farming route: Jump into the water from the ship and run towards land. Stay close to the shore so that the 3 bullymongs that appear won’t follow you for long. Get on the ship, loot the chest, exit the game and repeat.
Importance: Excellent source of E-tech in PT2. Unique (blue rarety) as well as rare (purple rarety) item during PT1. One can ignore this chest and farm the 2 in Frostburn Canyon and then take on the side missions.
Farming time: <1min.
Loot level: 4 (PT1), 34 (PT2).



Southern Shelf: Bay



Spoiler



No of chest: 2 (trunk)
*Chest 1:* At the top deck of a ship accessible by taking the side route after passing the first group of bandits.
*Chest 2:* Inside the room Midgemong comes out from protected by 2 Badass Marauders.



Three Horns: Divide



Spoiler



No of chest: 2 (1 trunk, 1 red)
*Chest 1:* In the bandit camp where you are asked to retrieve the power core.
*Chest 2:* Near one of the furnaces during the mission The Iceman Cometh.



Three Horns: Valley



Spoiler



No of chest: 1 (bandit)
*Chest 1:* During the mission Neither Rain Nor Sleet Nor Skags, on the top floor of the middle building.



Frostburn Canyon:



Spoiler



No of chest: 4 (red)
*Chest 1:* At the entrance to Ashmouth Camp is a horizontal pipe with flames coming out of it. The chest is on a metal platform running parallel. It can be accessed by climbing the pipe using a series of boxes and then jumping on the platform.
*Chest 2:* After you find the Firehawk.
*Chest 3 (farmable):* From the fast travel, take the opposite route and then go left up a series of metal steps. The chest is protected by an electrical fence with the switch located in the nearby bandit camp.
*Chest 4 (farmable):* After chest 3, go forward till you find a route to the right side that takes you to another bandit camp. It is at the end of the camp on a small ledge directly above the fast travel station.
Farming route: 3rd chest is protected by a bunch of bandits but just past them are spiderants. Simply shooting at that direction will cause spiderants to attack the bandits giving you just the kind of break required to find the circuit breaker and loot the chest. For the 4th chest as well, just lure a few spiderants into the bandit camp and let them fight it out while you slip past them.
Importance: Contains higher level loot than surrounding area. 3rd chest is a good source of legendary.
Farming time: <3min
Loot level: 11 (PT1), 39 (PT2)



Southpaw Steam and Power:



Spoiler



No of chest: 1 (red)
*Chest 1:* After taking down the 4th assassin, open the side door where it is located.



The Dust:



Spoiler



No of chest: 1 (dahl)
*Chest 1:* In the bandit camp where you are asked to burn volleyballs and the net.



Bloodshot Stronghold:



Spoiler



No of chest: 3 (dahl)
*Chest 1:* Protected by the electrical fence with the switch being in a room nearby protected by a badass psycho or a badass nomad.
*Chest 2:* Inside one of the cells near Roland’s cell with the switch in a control room accessible by climbing a ladder then some pipes.
*Chest 3:* Accessible once the mission Splinter Group is completed.



Bloodshot Ramparts:



Spoiler



No of chest: 2 (bandit)
*Chest 1:* On a ledge infront of the Marcus statue. Climb the stacked crushed cars then jump the gap onto the ledge.
*Chest 2:* Next to W4R-D3N constructor.



Tundra Express:



Spoiler



No of chest: 3 (red)
*Chest 1 (farmable):* From the fast travel, go left side down the narrow ally and then jump down when you reach the sentry tower.
Farming route: As described above. It is best to farm the chest as soon as you reach tundra express to get some high quality or even legendary gears. 
Importance: Excellent source of legendary item early in the game. Also constantly produces rare as well as E-tech gears.
Farming time: <1min
Loot level: 15 (PT1), 40 (PT2)
*Chest 2:* On the building protected by an electrical fence the switch to which is inside the building that must be shot off from the top floor. A discoverable vault symbol marks the location.
*Chest 3:* During the mission Mine, All Mine after killing the head miner check for a chest on the roof of a nearby shed.



The Fridge:



Spoiler



No of Chest: 4 (Dahl)
*Chest 1:* After the mission Cold Shoulder is completed, you will find a Goliath roaming the area where the rats spawn. Once killed (without enraging) he’ll drop an echo recorder with when picked up gives a mission, Note for Self-Person. Complete the mission will grant you access to a Dahl chest.
*Chest 2:* Continue on after killing Smash-Head and you’ll find another Dahl chest protected by a psycho who looks like batman calling himself Rakkman.
*Chest 3:* Accessible after getting past Rakkman or through the other door is protected by an electric fence. It has 3 switch of which 1 will be ON. The locations of the switches are: on top of the broken bridge, side ally next to second door, near the path to the highlands.
*Chest 4:* After completing the mission Swallowed Whole, continue on to find the last chest in The Fridge.



The Highlands: Outwash



Spoiler



No of chest: 1 (red)
*Chest 1 (farmable):* On the top of a tower accessible by a ladder from the pond with the cargo mover nearby.
Farming Route: After you reach the Eridium extraction plant, go right side and into The Highlands. Now return to Highland: Outwash and loot the chest. Save quit and you’ll spawn in the same area.
Importance: If you were not ready for Jack’s surprise gift, this chest may help you gear up for the upcoming fights. The chest in Holy Spirits will have higher level loot.
Farming Time: <1min
Loot level: 18 (PT1), 42 (PT2)



Caustic Caverns:



Spoiler



No of chest: 3 (Dahl)
*Chest 1 (farmable):* Inside the infested warehouse.
*Chest 2 (farmable):* Inside Nether Hive which can be accessed from Dahl Deep Core 06 or circling through the whole of the Caustic Caverns.
Farming route: It is recommended to farm chest 1 & 2 in a single run to save time and increase the chance of getting better loot. 
Starting from the Fast Travel station, open the big door, go left and then down and finally through the small door on the left. Enter the Nether Hive and loot the chest, come out and go straight to the rail tracks. Now simply follow the rail tracks to the Infested Warehouse and loot the 2nd chest while ignoring threshers and varkids alike.
Importance: One can farm the unique shotgun, Blockhead while farming the 2 chest for purple loot. The chest in the Holy Spirits will give same level loot and is quite a bit faster and safe to farm.
Farming Time: <5min
Loot level: 20 (PT1), 45 (PT2)
*Chest 3:* Accessible once the mission, The Lost Treasure is completed.



Holy Spirits:



Spoiler



No of Chest: 1 (red)
*Chest 1 (farmable):* Accessible once the mission Clan War: End of the Rainbow is completed.
Farming Route: Enter Holy Spirits, farm the chest and then save and quite. Once you start the game you’ll start at the entrance to Holy Spirits.
Importance: Fast farming and high chance of purple and even legendary.
Loot level: 20 (PT1), 45 (PT2)
Farming time: <1min.



Wildlife Exploitation Preserve:



Spoiler



No of chest: 5 (Hyperion)
*Chest 1:* Protected by electrical fence with the fuse in the upper section.
*Chest 2:* On top of a waterfall. Jump on the bridge and then onto the mushroom shaped tree and then onto the small open area to get the chest.
*Chest 3:* Inside the room next to Bloodwing’s chamber.
*Chest 4 & 5:* In the next room after taking down Bloodwing.



Thousand Cuts:



Spoiler



No of chest: 4 (2 red, 2 Hyperion)
*Chest 1 (farmable):* Near Brick’s chair.
*Chest 2 (farmable):* On the radio tower. Climb the bridge and then jump onto the tower.
*Chest 3 (farmable):* Opposite to that of the Badass Constructor behind some electrical poles.
*Chest 4 (farmable):* Control Core Loading Dock, where the Constructor originally lands.
Farming route: Unlike other areas, Chest 3 & 4 will be accessible during the mission Where Angels Fear to Tread. So separate farming route for those 2 chests.
During the mission Rocko's Modern Strife, you can check chest 1 and 2 as the area will be completely deprived of any enemies except the extremely rare One Armed Bandit and Loot Midgets appearing from cash lockers and dumpsters.
During the mission Where Angels Fear to Tread, first enter The Bunker and then return to Thousand Cuts. Now save & quit and once you start the game you’ll spawn at the entrance to The Bunker. Now farm chest 3 & 4 while avoiding the missiles as well as the nukes fired by the constructor.
Importance: Chest 1 & 2 at times give slightly higher level loot. Also the area has an excellent spawn rate of Loot Midgets (bandit) which can drop legendary items when killed ranging from guns to class mods.
Chest 3 & 4 will give high level and area good source of E-tech and the rare legendary. Similar to the other area, this place too has an extremely high chance of spawning Loot Midgets (loaders and engineers) which can drop legendary gear when killed.
Farming time: 5min (chest 1 & 2), 2min (chest 3 & 4)
Loot level: 20 (PT1), 45 (PT2) for chest 1&2. 25 (PT1) & 48 (PT2) for chest 3&4.



Lynchwood:



Spoiler



No of chest: 4 (bandit)
*Chest 1:* At the top level on the left side where Gar’s echo is found protected by an electrical fence. The switch is located on the lower level shed which can be shot off with a sniper rifle.
*Chest 2:* Once the Sheriff is killed, a new chest will be revealed.
*Chest 3:* In the Death Row Refinery where Mad Dog is fought.
*Chest 4:* After hiding the 3rd evidence of the loot money, check for a house at the top of the area. The chest is located there.



Opportunity:



Spoiler



No of chest: 3 (Hyperion)
*Chest 1:* On a landing dock just past the Oversheer constructor.
*Chest 2:* In The Pits where you are asked to blow floodwall. The chest is protected by electrical fence with the switch in the nearby area’s 2rd floor. You’ll to take the elevator and jump off in the 2nd floor.
*Chest 3:* During the mission Home Movies, in the room where you are asked to upload the content.
*Chest 4:* During the mission The Man Who Would Be Jack, in the room where you are asked to upload the voice samples.



The Bunker:



Spoiler



No of chest: 1 (Hyperion)
*Chest 1 (farmable):* Protected by a force field which gets deactivated once the BNK3R is taken down.
Farming route: Starting at the fast travel, get to the chest. Loot, save & quit and repeat again.
Importance: It contains same level loot as that of the chest in Thousand Cuts (3 & 4) but not protected by any bots.
Farming time: <1min
Loot level: 25 (PT1), 48 (PT2)



Control Core Angel:



Spoiler



No of chest: 3 (red)
*Chest 1, 2, 3:* These chests are located in the Marcus's Store Room and can only be opened once after which it’ll remain open and empty even if the player saves and quit. Force closing the game allows the chest to be checked repeatedly for any legendary or purple loot.



Eridium Blight:



Spoiler



No of chest: 5 (3 bandit, 1 Hyperion)
*Chest 1:* In the Infested Grotto located below the main road past the Hyperion turret protected by an electrical fence the switch to which is located behind the tower with the turret. The chest is further protected by several bullymongs including 2 badasses.
*Chest 2:* In The Slag Scar protected by an electrical fence and loaders with the fuse nearby. More loaders spawn once the fuse is disabled.
*Chest 3:* In the bandit camp just before the Lover's Leap.
*Chest 4:* At the top of Mount Hellsfont which is accessibly by taking the side route before Slagma Refinery and involves jumps over lava.



Sawtooth Cauldron:



Spoiler



No of chest: 4 (2 bandit, 2 red)
*Chest 1:* In the Smoking Guano Grotto, the chest is located on a hanging platform in the middle of the lava pit.
*Chest 2:* Go up to The Buzzard Nest and then take the lift down. The chest is located on a small railing halfway down the lift and can only be accessed by timing a proper jump.
*Chest 3:* At the backside of Cramfist's Foundry protected by an electrical fence with the fuse located nearby which can be accessed by taking the steps on the other side and doing a couple of running jumps.
*Chest 3:* In Avie's Camp, accessed by jumping from The Buzzard Nest. Look for an undiscovered area towards the southern side.



Arid Nexus – Boneyard:



Spoiler



No of chest: 1 (Hyperion)
*Chest 1 (farmable):* In the Eridium Pump Station 2, climb up the ladder after taking out few of the loaders and then jump to the other side for a slightly hidden room with a chest inside.
Farming route: Go to Arid Nexus – Badlands and then return back to Boneyard. Now run to the Pumping Station and loot the chest while avoiding the loaders. Save-quit and repeat.
Importance: The game is nearing its end and in case you want to stock some extra weaponry, this might be a good time. Or you can farm the chest in Hero’s Pass for higher level weapons.
Farming time: 2min
Loot level: unknown.



Arid Nexus – Badlands:



Spoiler



No of chest: 4 (3 red, 1 Hyperion)
*Chest 1:* Inside Dr. Zed's old house protected by an electrical fence with the fuse located in a small tower which can be shot off from the overpass.
*Chest 2:* Next to the disabled Claptrap near Zed’s old house accessible by climbing a couple of half broken poles and doing a short running jump to the rocks.
*Chest 3:* On top of the bus station where Saturn is fought.
*Chest 4:* At the top floor of Hyperion Info Stockade accessible by a ladder.



Hero’s Pass:



Spoiler



No of chest: 1 (Hyperion)
*Chest 1 (farmable):* Just behind the badass constructor.
Farming route: Enter Vault of the Warrior and then return back to Hero’s Pass. Farm the chest, save-quit and then repeat.
Importance: Highest level loot in the game.
Farming time: 2-3 seconds.
Loot level: 30 (PT1), 60 (PT2)



Vault of the Warrior:



Spoiler



No of chest: 1 (red)
*Chest 1 (farmable):* After Handsome Jack taunts the vault hunter there should be an opening to the left with lava dropping down with Lilith visible at a distance. There is a very small ledge that can be walked to reveal a hidden area below which house a chest.
Farming route: Check above.
Importance: The chest in Hero’s Pass will give same level loot and is way fast to check. Don’t bother with this chest.
Farming time: <1min.
Loot level: 30 (PT1), 60 (PT2)


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 21, 2013)

Hidden Chest screenshots:

Southern Shelf:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/8Pmgam1.jpg
hidden room with the Boom&Bewm fight
*i.imgur.com/Eir5FpD.jpg
hidden behind a metal panel
*i.imgur.com/1lwCqEQh.jpg
arrow marks the location



Frostburn Canyon:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/cljMeiq.jpg
climb the pipe and then the metal platform to access it
*i.imgur.com/Yv99G0D.jpg
4th chest just above the fast travel



Friendship Gulag:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/blaAijx.jpg
located on the roof in NW corner



Highland - Outwash:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/YikZ6cch.jpg
easy to miss chest



Sawtooth Cauldron:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/04VgPj0.jpg
as seen from the moving elevator


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 21, 2013)

Loot Midget FAQ:

*Q*: What is a Midget?
*A*: Midgets are replica of the normal enemies (humans) in B2 but smaller in size and have much less health and no shield. They appear in all areas populated by bandits.

*Q*: What is Loot Midget?
*A*: Loot midgets are identical to midgets but with a backpack where loot is stuffed up. Upon death, the loot gets scattered around that can be looted. Loot midgets are considered badass by the game and encountering one, the player may speak out a Badass quote (like “badass incoming”). Also they have health comparable to that of badass sometimes even suppressing them making them some of the most deadly enemies in the game. Unlike midgets, Loot midget can be of both fraction: bandit and hyperion, with hyperion including Loot Loader and Loot Engineer.

*Q*: What is Loot Midget farming?
*A*: Loot midgets have really high chance of dropping legendary (average of 1 drop in 20 kills) items when killed. They can drop almost all legendary items found in the base game including guns, shields, grenade mods, class mods. But unlike midgets, Loot midget spawn only in some selected location and rarely encountered. But given the legendary drop chance they are worth farming.

*Q*: Where Loot midgets are found?
*A*: Loot midgets are usually found hiding in cash, ammo locker, dumpster and even toilets. They jump out as soon as the object is opened and attack with guns. Like normal bandits and enemies, creatures as well as Goliath (with helmet knocked off) will attack them if they get too close to them.

The following are legendary that Loot Midget can't drop: Any item having Terramorphous name associated with it, Flame of the Firehawk (mission reward, once per playthrough), Ogre, Norfleet, Longbow, Fire Storm, Chain Lightning.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 21, 2013)

Loot Midget Locations:

Below are locations where Loot Midgets can be found regularly. Not all locations are farmable due to enemy activity.

Frostburn Canyon:


Spoiler



*Availability*: In the various bandit camps.
*Farmable Location:* Ammo chest near Chest 3 and Chest 4. Chest 4 itself may contain LM.



Tundra Express:


Spoiler



*Availability*: In the various bandit camps.
*Farmable Locations:* In the 2 helipads at the first bandit camp are multiple parcels that may contain Loot Midgets. In the Ripoff Station bandit camp. Ammo boxes at the backside of Varkid Ranch Observatory.



Wildlife Exploitation Preserve (WEP):


Spoiler



*Availability*: Exceptionally high.
*Farmable Locations:* When first visiting WEP, enter Creature Slaughter Dome and complete round 1 and then exit the arena. Open every ammo chest and locker from now on till the room before Bloodwing’s chamber. DON’T PICK THE ECHO in the room else Loot midgets will stop appearing. 3-4 Loot midgets will appear in this room from the parcels. Now save-quit and restart.



Thousand Cuts:


Spoiler



*Availability*: Exceptionally high.
*Notable Locations:* Read the chest guide about Thousand Cuts and open every ammo chest.



Opportunity:


Spoiler



*Availability*: High.



Sawtooth Cauldron:


Spoiler



*Availability*: Exceptionally high.



Arid Nexus – Boneyard:


Spoiler



*Availability*: In the first Eridium Pumping Station.



Arid Nexus – Badlands:


Spoiler



*Availability*: Moderate
*Farmable Locations:* Visit TK Baha’s house and open all parcels and cash locker as well as the lone parcel in the front.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 21, 2013)

Quest Rewards:

The following are some of the best items you'll come across in the entire game and comparable to Legendary items. Don't throw them away unless you are absolutely sure you won't be needing them anymore as these can only be obtained once per playthough.

*Mission*: Cult Following: The Enkindling
*Reward*: Flame of the Firehawk (LEGENDARY incendiary nova shield)
*Importance*: Continuously throws out fire nova so long the shield is empty, even if the player gets crippled (FFYL mode).

*Mission*: You Are Cordially Invited: Tea Party 
*Reward*: Teapot (pistol)
*Importance*: Burst fire with high corrosive damage. Bullets explode on impact.

*Mission*: Won't Get Fooled Again
*Reward*: Law (pistol)
*Importance*: 100% melee. Regenerate health when melee with Order shield.

*Mission*: Bandit Slaughter Dome: Round 5
*Reward*: Miss Moxxi's Hail (assault rifle)
*Importance*: High damage and critical hit, bullets follow a curved trajectory, restores 3% health on damage.

*Mission*: Best Mother's Day Ever
*Reward*: Love Thumper (maylay shield)
*Importance*: When shield is depleted melee attacks throws out explosive nova.

*Mission*: The Overlooked: This is Only a Test
*Reward*: Deadly Bloom (explosive nova shield)
*Importance*: Throws out explosive nova when shield is down as well as when in FFYL mode.

*Mission*: Clan War: Zafords vs Hodunks
*Reward*: Chulainn (SMG)
*Importance*: Slag and shock at same time, slags the wielder if holds for more than a couple of seconds.

*Mission*: Safe And Sound
*Reward*: Miss Moxxi's Heart Breaker (shotgun, if given to Moxxi)
*Importance*: High accuracy and burn damage, returns 2% health.

*Mission*: Animal Rights
*Reward*: Tresspasser (sniper rifle)
*Importance*: Ignores shield.

*Mission*: Creature Slaughter Dome: Round 5
*Reward*: Miss Moxxi's Creamer (rocket launcher)
*Importance*: Really high damage, rockets split into 2 after certain distance, health returned on damage.

*Mission*: Rakkaholics Anonymous
*Reward*: Miss Moxxi's Rubi (pistol, if given to Moxxi)
*Importance*: Heals the wielder with 12% of all damage dealt (inc melee, shooting with the pistol, grenade).

*Mission*: Hell Hath No Fury
*Reward*: Miss Moxxi's Kiss of Death (transfusion grenade)
*Importance*: Stick to enemy dealing damage over time and immediately restores health.

*Mission*: BFFs
*Reward*: Order (maylay shield)
*Importance*: Melee with Law pistol returns health.

*Mission*: The Bane
*Reward*: Bane (SMG)
*Importance*: Really high specs but makes crazy shouts.

*Mission*: Demon Hunter
*Reward*: Buffalo (sniper rifle)
*Importance*: Scopeless, exceptionally high gun damage and critical hit damage.

*Mission*: The Lost Treasure
*Reward*: Dahlminator (E-tech pistol)
*Importance*: Really high damage for an E-tech pistol.

*Mission*: The Chosen One
*Reward*: Evil Smasher (assault rifle)
*Importance*: random buff when reloading increases gun potential that affects other equipped guns too.

*Mission*: A Real Boy: Human
*Reward*: Fibber (pistol)
*Importance*: This gun spawn with 3 different barrels giving it different abilities (bullets bounces of surface and divide into multiple pellets if it comes with some 5-6 digit damage, bullets follow an arc with exceptional critical hit damage if the damage value is 2-3 digit, shotgun like burst with slow bullet speed if the value has X1 as suffix). First type of barrel is most sought after. Third barrel is completely useless.

*Mission*: Uncle Teddy
*Reward*: Lady Fist (pistol)
*Importance*: Exceptionally high critical hit damage.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 21, 2013)

NON-Quest Rewards:

The following are items that are not related to any quest. Some of these can be found by killing Loot Midgets or random loot source.

*Gun*: Miss Moxxi’s Good/Bad Touch (rare SMG)
*Source*: In Moxxi’s bar in sanctuary is a jar, tip her around $5k to get the Bad Touch SMG. Keep adding money upto $20k and she’ll give another gun, Good Touch SMG. Bad Touch can only be acquired once as further tipping will give only Good Touch SMG of higher level.

*Gun:* Unkempt Harold (legendary pistol)
*Source:* A bandit named Savage Lee may appear in Three Horns Divide playing with bullymongs. Once killed, he has a chance to drop the legendary pistol, Unkempt Harold.

*Gun:* Blockhead (unique shotgun) & Longbow (legendary sniper)
*Source:* During the mission Minecraft Mischief, just right of where the minecraft is parked lie a cave with a block looking wall which can be broken down with melee. Inside lies a new enemy type known as creeper. Once the smaller ones are dealt with, a single badass creeper will appear which when killed has a chance to drop the unique shotgun, Blockhead as well as the legendary sniper, Longbow.

*Gun*: Gwen’s Head (unique pistol)
*Source*: Various locations in The Dust appear a parcel inside is a pistol. Most easy to spot are inside Elle’s garage near the right entrance or Lynchwood train station.

*Gun*: Deliverance (legendary shotgun)
*Source*: In WEP, a skag may appear named Tumbaa which when killed has a chance to drop this gun.

*Gun*: Badaboom (legendary rocket launcher)
*Source*: In Eridium Blight a gigantic bullymong may appear near the entrance to Arid Nexus Boneyard or Hero’s Pass when killed may drop this item.

*Gun*: Nukem (legendary rocket launcher)
*Source*: In The Dust, just past the Church where Gettle and Mobley is fought a giant Black spiderant may appear when killed may drop this rocket launcher.

*Gun*: Bone Shredder (rare SMG)
*Source*: If you have played Borderlands1, you need no further explanation. For others, when in Arid Nexus Badlands during the mission “Get to know Jack” you’ll need to collect an ECHO recorder from a smaller camp adjacent to Fyrestone. A loader named Bone Head 2.0 will be found which when killed may drop this gun.

*Gun*: Lascaux (unique SMG)
*Source*: During the mission Hunting the Firehawk, just before the 3rd bloodshot sign is a path to the left side. The gun can be found buried in a frozen pond.

*Gun*: Bunny (legendary rocket launcher)
*Source*: Dropped by Chubby enemies. Chubby varkrids spawn from Badass or Superbadass pod.

*Shield:* Transformer (legendary shield)
*Source*: Near Tumbaa may appear a stalker named Pimon which when killed may drop the legendary absorption shield, Transformer.

*Shield*: Whisky Tango Foxtrot (legendary shield)
*Source*: Dropped by Chubby enemies. Chubby varkrids spawn from Badass or Superbadass pod.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Borderlands 2 Chest (farming) Guide*

+rep for this awesome guide.

What is your steam id?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Borderlands 2 Chest (farming) Guide*



rock2702 said:


> What is your steam id?



sam811


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Borderlands 2 Chest (farming) Guide*

best chest farming guide out there.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Borderlands 2 Chest (farming) Guide*



sam_738844 said:


> best chest farming guide out there.



thanks. more stuff added.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

Guess there should be a mention for Miss Moxxi's Bad Touch,Miss Moxxi's Good Touch in this guide


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Guess there should be a mention for Miss Moxxi's Bad Touch,Miss Moxxi's Good Touch in this guide



didn't add because neither of them are mission rewards. and bad touch can only be obtained once.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 1, 2013)

Amazing man


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2013)

Damn I was late here


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 8, 2013)

and also thanks to sam that i have a murderer psycho for level 35  

@sam, sorry man i have reset the skills completely though.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> and also thanks to sam that i have a murderer psycho for level 35
> 
> @sam, sorry man i have reset the skills completely though.



died 3 times today during the mission Data Mining. really unstable character.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 8, 2013)

may be because you chose the hellborn tree? i'm quite happy with mania though.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 8, 2013)

full on hellborn. and its kind of fun but only problem is the RPG guys which blows me up almost everytime. from tomorrow it'll be UVHM with both Krieg and Axton.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 8, 2013)

hmm..ok can you tell me about this ..ï noticed krieg sacrificing his own life while reviving someone, he goes into *fight for life mode* instantly reviving the player,or *light the fuse mode* if u have chosen, while most of the times i press E near a dying co-player, but its not consistent, the player does get the normal revive treatment too at times. am in a hurry or missing something in the skill tree. would be glad if you please highlight.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> hmm..ok can you tell me about this ..ï noticed krieg sacrificing his own life while reviving someone, he goes into *fight for life mode* instantly reviving the player,or *light the fuse mode* if u have chosen, while most of the times i press E near a dying co-player, but its not consistent, the player does get the normal revive treatment too at times. am in a hurry or missing something in the skill tree. would be glad if you please highlight.



i don't play MP so can't say how redeem the soul works. maybe it depends on a simple press of "E" or a long press.


----------

